# Sacramento @ Miami (3/6) Game Thread



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (45-15) @ Miami Heat (26-36)
AmericanAirlines Arena, Saturday March 6, 2004
12:30 pm PT, *


*Probable Starters*











































































Kings 107 - 96 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=81387&forumid=35

good luck


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If C-Webb goes down... Your mine...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> If C-Webb goes down... Your mine...


Save some for me


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Heat gave us trouble last time we played them...but we will win:grinning: 

Kings 108
Heat 101


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The Sacramento Kings try to remain unbeaten since Chris Webber's return on Saturday when they continue a three-game road trip against the Miami Heat at American Airlines Arena.
> 
> The Kings have both games with Webber, who missed the first 58 games of the season following offseason knee surgery. He has 50 points, 18 rebounds and 14 assists in 61 minutes in his first two games combined.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Kings know Heat cooks - They normally don't fare well in Miami, which is on a roll


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 111 - 97 Heat

Peja: 36 pts
Webber: 23 pts, 12 Reb, 6 dimes
Miller: 20 and 10


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Odom is torching Webber, we see Webbers inability to move very well because he still hasnt 100% recovered from that knee, Adelman needs to make some changes, maybe put Brad on Odom and Webber on Grant


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Darius gets called on to slow Odom...already has 2 fouls in 1 minute:|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

For the people that arent watching the game and are wondering why the Kings are missing so many shots, because there is absolutely NO ball movement at all... This is not Kings ball...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the update SacKings, because i don't get the game, but the way it's going i don't think i want to watch.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:no: 
What is going on?


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

By the way this game is going I wish I was staying home in Florida


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

What the ****, Come on Kings, can you make a ****in shot.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 39
Heat 48

Christie: 8 pts, 3 Reb, 3 dimes
Miller: 4 pts, 7 Reb

:no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Not a good game so far, its tied tho with 8 mins left, hopefully the Kings pull this out... But not a good game by any measure, even if they win


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Heat 80
Kings 76

6:50 left


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Christie ties it at 82 with a 3

Jones going to the line for 2.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

OT: 5000 Posts in the Kings forum

:vbanana: :vbanana:

Lets keep it up!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mia 94
Sac 90

1:48 left


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings are letting streetball bums like alston drain 3's on them.:no:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

streetball bums?

hahahha HATER


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miami 95
Sac 90

Christie to the line for 2

misses second, Webber foul, free throws from Miami:upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

How Frustrating:upset: :upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

96-91 heat


Odom goes triple double on the kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miami 96
Sac 93

Webber with the dunk

Brad Miller fouls out, Alston to the line.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Alston makes the first misses the second
Webber for 3 no good.

Christie fouls Jones.

22.8 left...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Where the **** has Peja been?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I have never seen a more digusting performance... That was not Kings basketball... They never moved the ball, Vlade was TERRIBLE, Peja sucked ***, just absolutely dispicible... TWOLVES lose last night and this is what they do... Thats ****ing dispicible...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

and after that foul WHAT THE **** was Brad Miller and Bibby doing! It was a three point game with 32 seconds left, and Bibby goes to FOUL HIM, they dont call it, he drives up, then MILLER fouls him like an IDIOT... Thats a huge mistake, if they got a stop they only needed a three to tie...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I start to wonder what the Kings attitude was like coming into the game. Were they thinking they could afford to lose a game because the TWolves lost, or were they thinking they maybe they should come out and kick some *** to get 2 up on the TWolves. This game was just disturbing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja=14 points 4-13 SHOOTING 

Vlade=6 Points 4 REBS

Buford=0-5

Rebs
Kings=42
Heat=53

The rebounding is absolutely dispicible... Its hurt them ALL season, and its really not the big mens fault, its Peja, Bibby, and Christie, who arent boxing out their damn men...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

On a lighter note, Kobe is out for four weeks... Always good to hear that


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 96
Heat 102

Christie: 17 pts, 6 Reb, 6 dimes(Only player worth mentioning from a numbers and effeciency standpoint)

Peja was absolute crap and i guess he decided to stop shooting or something, i have no idea where the kings heads are some games.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja was taking horrible shots... It just wasnt his game today, all well, hopefully we can go to Orlando and win, (although i question the ability of Webbers knee to take that back to back), and remain a game ahead of the T-Wolves


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and the curse continues...

best team in the NBA? I think not.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> On a lighter note, Kobe is out for four weeks... Always good to hear that


:laugh: 

I never wish injury on someone but when I heard he was hurt, I wasn't upset:grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Every time the Kings made a run, the Heat would come right back. It was obvious that they wanted it more than the Kings. Very dissapointing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, and they left the three point shooters for the heat wide open the whole damn game... Bibby was awful defensively... B-Jax come BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK... Actually id rather have him heal... Id rather not have him hurt in the playoffs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Pictures from the game*



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


damn jones looks messed up in this pic


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Lol, Eddie looks like he's in the nutty professor, claping and chanting Hurculees, Hurculees, Hurculees:clap:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Best team in the league, you think not? Man, they all have off nights, at least they've mustered a .500 record...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Kings are flat against Miami


----------

